# Basil the Brittany Spaniel - Puppyhood to ONE YEAR OLD !



## backpackers (Jul 31, 2014)

Basil survived his first year with us without any serious harm (almost — homecoming day is August 1st, so he still has time to be stuffed and mounted). I can't believe that my wee land shark has turned into such a handsome young man. 

In his second year, Basil can look forward to a few new experiences. He'll be neutered. We'll have our first backpacking trip... so far he's gone overnight camping, and he's done several 6-10 mile hikes in the Whites, but we'll be combining the two things (OHMIGOSH, PLEASE!). Can't wait for that milestone. 

I hope that he never loses his temper tantrums. I don't know if they are breed- or Basil-specific, but *I love them*.

From the first week...



















To a few months...



















To a year old...



















To TODAY...


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Gorgeous! I'm not usually a huge fan of gundog looks compared to other breeds, but I love brittanys. He is so handsome!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Ginger the brittany cocked her head just now when I showed her Basil. Temper tantrums? Ginger has never had one.


----------



## backpackers (Jul 31, 2014)

Canyx said:


> Gorgeous! I'm not usually a huge fan of gundog looks compared to other breeds, but I love brittanys. He is so handsome!


Thank you! We call him 'sir' and 'bug' around the house a lot — he fits both of them so well. Such a handsome little gentleman. 



InkedMarie said:


> Ginger the brittany cocked her head just now when I showed her Basil. Temper tantrums? Ginger has never had one.


Small world — I didn't notice that you were from NH! We're just over the Massachusetts border in Lowell. Hey neighbor~

I don't know if this will work, but...

https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t50.2886-16/11718733_655263171277741_251169656_n.mp4

Temper. Tantrums. When he was younger, they happened every other day. He screamed at the cat once for ~15 minutes. Now he's 14 months and deals with frustration a lot better... but he still get works up every once in a while. It's always over something he can see but can't reach. Like a bone — stuck under the couch. Or the cat — who used to claw him if he got too close. Nola with a [insert item here] — that she won't let him have.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

backpackers said:


> Thank you! We call him 'sir' and 'bug' around the house a lot — he fits both of them so well. Such a handsome little gentleman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, Ginger never has done that.
I see you're a little over an hour from me; where did you get Basil?


----------



## backpackers (Jul 31, 2014)

InkedMarie said:


> Nope, Ginger never has done that.
> I see you're a little over an hour from me; where did you get Basil?


Win some, lose some. Must be a Basil-specific trait then. He is an extremely chatty dog, temper tantrums included.

He's from upstate New York, nearish to Rochester. It was a longgg car ride for all parties involved.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

backpackers said:


> Win some, lose some. Must be a Basil-specific trait then. He is an extremely chatty dog, temper tantrums included.
> 
> He's from upstate New York, nearish to Rochester. It was a longgg car ride for all parties involved.


Ginger came from CT....4hr one way, not too bad. Our next dog is coming from PA....6-7hr one way. I hope to stay over!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

What a handsome dog he has turned into!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I think my next dog will be a brit. They are so stinkin cute. I love that he has tantrums.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful  love the age progression pictures ...


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful! Such a gorgeous dog! I love him.


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

Soooooo beautiful! And those puppy pictures OMG... melts my heart.

On the topic of Brittanys, does anyone know of a reputable breeder in western CO region? My BIL is looking...


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Very handsome boy! If I were to go the gun dog/spaniel route, it would be a Brittany!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I am so in love with him, and only a little bit because he and Molly were babies together.



BellaPup said:


> Very handsome boy! If I were to go the gun dog/spaniel route, it would be a Brittany!


Brits are actually pointers, in spite of their name! Still a gun dog, though!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

What a gorgeous dog you have! Brittanys are always beautiful dogs.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

CptJack said:


> I am so in love with him, and only a little bit because he and Molly were babies together.
> 
> 
> 
> Brits are actually pointers, in spite of their name! Still a gun dog, though!


Ah - thank you for that correction! :redface: They do look like a spaniel, too ...lol


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

BellaPup said:


> Ah - thank you for that correction! :redface: They do look like a spaniel, too ...lol


They used to have "spaniel" in the AKC name too until they took it out and just called them the Brittany. So it's an easy mistake to make since lots of people still call them Brittany spaniels.


----------

